# Libretto Collections/Sources



## cheftimmyr (Oct 28, 2015)

Does anyone have recommendations on books or volumes of opera libretti that have accurate translation? 

While a lot of the recordings i've purchased come with the libretto I much prefer reading from a book format as opposed to the CD leaflet with tiny print. Also, some of the recordings I've been purchasing don't come with the libretto and I've looked on Amazon but see mixed reviews on most books with various collections of opera libretti, (negative reviews citing translation or publication quality). 

Any help is much appreciated; there have to be some good options out there right?

Of particular interest: Wagner, Mozart, Puccini, Verdi

Thx!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cheftimmyr said:


> Does anyone have recommendations on books or volumes of opera libretti that have accurate translation?
> 
> While a lot of the recordings i've purchased come with the libretto I much prefer reading from a book format as opposed to the CD leaflet with tiny print. Also, some of the recordings I've been purchasing don't come with the libretto and I've looked on Amazon but see mixed reviews on most books with various collections of opera libretti, (negative reviews citing translation or publication quality).
> 
> ...


Mostly the original languages are hard to translate, so translators doing the best they can.
I did a lot of digging in my local library, then you can make up your own mind if you like it or not :tiphat:


----------

